# Looking to purchase 1st mirrorless camera



## jcs401

I currently own a couple DSLR's  but I am looking at purchasing a mirror list camera for an upcoming trip to be more compact. I've been  looking into Sony alpha a 6000  But I'm not sure if I'm ready to spend over $600 on a camera more or less for a trip. Anyone else have any other solid recommendations or pros and cons of the Alpha 6000?


----------



## zombiesniper

jcs401 said:


> But I'm not sure if I'm ready to spend over $600 on a camera more or less for a trip


Based on this I would suggest renting a mirrorless camera for the trip.


----------



## jcs401

What if it was also to be used after the trip. I have a new daughter and it would be nice to not have to lug my dslr out everywhere I go but still be able to get quality shots. Just looking for suggestions that's all


----------



## The_Traveler

Google


----------



## jcdeboever

Maybe look into used....

Check out what I found on B&H Photo Video http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/801454989-USE


----------



## PropilotBW

Personally, I'd just stick with your phone camera. For that price, you're not going to get a good body and lens much better than your phone...especially if you're just buying for one trip.  It's just not worth the small investment.  Take one of your DSLRs and a travel lens.


----------



## jcs401

The used one posted is for the nex-6.  What is the diffrence between the a6000 and ex-6? Also, are we really comparing a cell phone camera to a mirrorless Sony a6000??????


----------



## jcs401

Can someone please help me find the correct adapter to go from my Nikon lenses I believe F-mount to a sony A6000 E-mount on Amazon? I'm trying to use my Nikon lenses with this camera as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Braineack

jcs401 said:


> I currently own a couple DSLR's  but I am looking at purchasing a mirror list camera for an upcoming trip to be more compact. I've been  looking into Sony alpha a 6000  But I'm not sure if I'm ready to spend over $600 on a camera more or less for a trip. Anyone else have any other solid recommendations or pros and cons of the Alpha 6000?



My a6000 was $550 new last Black Friday (2015) and they've already release two models since (a6300 and a6500) ...do NOT pay $600 for it.


----------



## Braineack

jcs401 said:


> Can someone please help me find the correct adapter to go from my Nikon lenses I believe F-mount to a sony A6000 E-mount on Amazon? I'm trying to use my Nikon lenses with this camera as well.



Fotodox pro nik(g)-nex is what I'm using.


----------



## Gary A.

I'd look for used/refurbished.  I am a Fuji fanboy, but Fuji's are expensive. Adorama has a new XE2 for $469.00 ... sans lens. The EX2 is a solid little camera which delivers great SOOC jpegs.  And it can take Nikkor mounts with an adaptor.


----------



## speedliner

Much depends on your priorities. Some are better at action, some are better at low light, some do 4K, some are more compact.  

In your price range an Olympus OM-D, E-M1 in particular would be a great option.  A Panasonic G7 would be great. A Sony A6300...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack

also check my album here, all these shots were with the a6000 and kit 15-60: https://www.flickr.com/photos/80607199@N08/albums/72157669380480305


----------



## jcs401

Braineack said:


> jcs401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me find the correct adapter to go from my Nikon lenses I believe F-mount to a sony A6000 E-mount on Amazon? I'm trying to use my Nikon lenses with this camera as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotodox pro nik(g)-nex is what I'm using.
Click to expand...


This says for Nikon G mount lenses. My d7100 says it's an F mount. So I need F mount to Sony E-mount


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Braineack

"The adapter features a built-in aperture control ring to work with the Nikon G lenses."

G lens as in 1.8G.  F-mounts lens without an aperture ring.


----------



## Piccell

Gary A. said:


> I'd look for used/refurbished.  I am a Fuji fanboy, but Fuji's are expensive. Adorama has a new XE2 for $469.00 ... sans lens. The EX2 is a solid little camera which delivers great SOOC jpegs.  And it can take Nikkor mounts with an adaptor.


Solid eh? I like the ones that are hollow and let light pass through to the sensor. I bet a solid camera would last longer though.


----------



## echodog

I have the Olympus OM D 10 and love it. Took a little time to get used to the EVF. but it's a fantastic camera. I love shooting manual and the kit lens is fantastic for what it is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle100

jcs401 said:


> I currently own a couple DSLR's  but I am looking at purchasing a mirror list camera for an upcoming trip to be more compact. I've been  looking into Sony alpha a 6000  But I'm not sure if I'm ready to spend over $600 on a camera more or less for a trip. Anyone else have any other solid recommendations or pros and cons of the Alpha 6000?



that'll work but at some point you have to ask  "How many cameras do I really need"?
the good thing about mirrorless is they can use almost any DSLR lens (with adapter)
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## speedliner

Lens size will be more of an issue than camera size.  Consider a micro four thirds camera like an Olympus om-d e-m10, or a Panasonic gm5.  They take great pictures, have excellent AF for most uses and a great selection of lenses.   They travel light while sacrificing little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lampers28

I have changed from a canon550d to the A6000 and my opinion is my images are better. Well worth the change over! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tugboat power

Was on a holiday and taking a few photos in Cape Tribulation/Daintree and it was high humidity, saw this guy with a little pocket sized camera taking shoots of the same things as me! I had my Nikon dslr, huge backpack 5 lenses, tripod etc he had a bumbag! Anyway few hours later, sitting in a bar i saw the same guy, started talking, he had a A6000 showed me it etc. I was amazed in size. 3 days latter  i brought the a6000 in Cairns and still on holidays. Its a great small camera, i brought the twin lens kit as it was $100 extra. I have just purchased a 35 prime as well. And with the 6300 and 6500 out now the 6000 is slowly dropping, in price. So its a good buy. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mofty

I always suggest dslr camera. it has multi function and also have wonderful feature. mirroless camera also good for beginner photography.


----------

